
Goodbye, Hedge Fund; Hello, Touch Revolution - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/13/goodbye-hedge-fund-hello-touch-revolution/?ref=technology
======
clistctrl
I would've liked to known more about what the hedge fund had under the "Where
we went wrong" section

